# Acton horse power change



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone hear anything yet on the change to unlimited hp idle speed only on this lake.


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

It is going to go through, but it is not effective yet and you will be ticketed for observed 10hp violations.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

You might want to read this thread

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=253947


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I was told you will be ticketed until the signs come down. BTW there are now about 5 signs at the ramp instead of 1 like it used to be, LOL I still haven't heard what happened at the meeting last week. Ill make some calls early next week. 

Salmonid


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

They are going ahead with the two year trial. I do not know the start date.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

well i guess global warming will be doubling its pace once the signs come down.

Reckon bigfoot sighting will probably triple too.

dont get me started on light pollution...


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

June 1st is the date they gave, hope my trolling motor battery survives until then! until then off to bigger waters where I can let her rip.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

don't look for it to change anytime soon


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

She said she would contact us but I have not heard a thing. With a week to go looks like we should hear something.


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

The rule change has been approved but it will not go into effect for a couple weeks. There will be a press release next week announcing when the start date will be and there will be a meeting about it. Until the change is effective, the lake is 10hp limit and they will enforce that up to the day of the change.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

what did they raise it to


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

They aren't raising it any. They are allowing bigger motors to idle only. So you can use bass boats with the big motors on the lake but they are only allowed to idle.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

deadfish said:


> The rule change has been approved but it will not go into effect for a couple weeks. There will be a press release next week announcing when the start date will be and there will be a meeting about it. Until the change is effective, the lake is 10hp limit and they will enforce that up to the day of the change.


 I am curious to where You are getting Your information?


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> I am curious to where You are getting Your information?


likewise, curious as well


----------



## lakeyriver (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah had the grandboys out in the canoe over mem weekend,and sure enough after me and johnny watercraft had a long discussion about hp change at the ramp a couple of hours prior,me being against it of course I have a 10 hp .He stated that was what his citation booklet was forHere comes 3- 20 somthings pulling a pretty good wake in a 250 hp right out of the marina, and they really let it rip once they got beyond it.You woulda thought they were at e.f or c.c or r.f or somewhere like that,sure enough here comes johnny watercraft with his lights on.Me and the boys I hate to say it were pretty much getting a kick out of it.Pretty ironic being I told him I'm sure that's gonna happen a lot,but he said that's what that citation booklet was forLots of patrol officers and Preble county sherrifs officers on the lake this weekend,I'm sure they filled there till with all the traffic that was on the lake this weekend.


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

Tom 513 said:


> I am curious to where You are getting Your information?


I spoke to Gary Obermiller, the Director of ODNR Watercraft last week. I also spoke with a watercraft officer from the Wilmington office today. Sounds like they wrote a number of people up over the holiday weekend, including the dummy with the I/O. 

Still, I was just driving through the park by the beach Sunday evening and watched some genius in a bassboat with his oversized engine in the water, fishing inside the NO BOAT buoys marking the swimming area, casting towards the shore. I can't believe people are stupid enough to fish in a beach area. I hope their kid is the one that ends up with a hook in his foot.

When the change takes place, I and a bunch of other people will be watching for violators. This is only a trial of two years max, maybe only one if it is really problematic. I am on the lake about 5 to 6 days a week at varying times, so I'll be able to see how things go. There are kayakers, canoeists, sailors, rowers and hopefully powerboaters that will also be reporting violators. The other factor is overall traffic. If the lake gets so much traffic as a result of the change that it affects the overall feel of the lake, that is also a seriously considered factor.

I continue to see almost 100% of bassboats that show up with just an oversized engine and a trolling motor violating the current rule. I guess they just think they're special.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Nwohiofisherman said:


> They aren't raising it any. They are allowing bigger motors to idle only. So you can use bass boats with the big motors on the lake but they are only allowed to idle.


i knew it would still be 10HPS


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

The new rule is unlimited hp but only at idle/no wake. You go as fast as a 9.9 and you're violating. Personally, I think all engines should be no wake if that's going to be the rule.


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

Called the park office and was told the change will not go into effect till after June 7th


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

Lake Users Invited to Attend a Public Forum to Discuss Rule Change at Acton Lake



COLUMBUS, OH - Beginning on Saturday, June 7, watercraft powered by more than 10 horsepower will be allowed to operate at no-wake speed on Acton Lake, located at Hueston Woods State Park in Preble and Butler counties. This rule is part of a new lake management plan being implemented as a pilot program which will be tested and evaluated during the 2014 and 2015 boating seasons. 



On Thursday, June 5, representatives of the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) will host a public forum to answer questions about the new regulation. The forum will be held at 7 p.m. in the Delmingo Room of the Hueston Woods State Park Lodge, located at 5201 Lodge Road, College Corner, Ohio 45003.



There are a few other lakes managed by the State of Ohio that also currently allow watercraft to operate at no-wake speed regardless of the amount of horsepower. This management strategy has been very successful at these state-managed lakes where it has been implemented: Knox Lake, Lake La Su An, Oxbow Lake, Lake Rupert, and Burr Oak Lake allow watercraft propelled by more than 10 horsepower to operate at no-wake speed and Harrison Lake requires all watercraft not powered by electric motors to operate at no-wake speed. 



Public comments and recommendations, along with public safety, recreational opportunities, regional economics and environmental factors are some of the key components considered during the development of a lake management plan. The ODNR Division of Watercrafts primary focus is to preserve the unique character of the boating experience on each waterway, while providing the best possible service to the boating public and local communities.

ODNR ensures a balance between wise use and protection of our natural resources for the benefit of all. Visit the ODNR website at ohiodnr.gov.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I can hear the sailboaters now.. what about once you get past the boat launch? still idle all the way to dam or where ever esle


----------



## OHhio (Jun 19, 2013)

trailbreaker said:


> I can hear the sailboaters now.. what about once you get past the boat launch? still idle all the way to dam or where ever esle


I'm sorry, but i just don't get this board's issue with sail boats. As someone who owns a 190 HP motor boat, a 14' sail boat and two kayaks and use them all a lot, i just don't see the issue. 

Please expalin.

Thanks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

OHhio, the Sailboaters at both Cowan and Acton have a bad reputation for being VERY snotty about motors on "there" lake, many of them seem to feel they "Own" the lake, often very arrogant at ramps and in casual conversations and then there is the whole, "we have the right away" so even though Im chasing you around the lake, every time you set up, Im coming through and you have to get out of our way stance. ( yeah, Ive had that happen more then once and it was beyond obvious what they were doing) 

That is why the sailboaters in general have a bad reputation, yeah we know not all are this way but enough of them are giving all you guys a bad name....

Salmonid


----------



## OHhio (Jun 19, 2013)

Salmonid said:


> OHhio, the Sailboaters at both Cowan and Acton have a bad reputation for being VERY snotty about motors on "there" lake, many of them seem to feel they "Own" the lake, often very arrogant at ramps and in casual conversations and then there is the whole, "we have the right away" so even though Im chasing you around the lake, every time you set up, Im coming through and you have to get out of our way stance. ( yeah, Ive had that happen more then once and it was beyond obvious what they were doing)
> 
> That is why the sailboaters in general have a bad reputation, yeah we know not all are this way but enough of them are giving all you guys a bad name....
> 
> Salmonid


Thanks Salmoind. I've not sailed those lakes. The only time a sailboat has the right of way is when both vessels are underway. I'm sure you knew that.

When i am a sailboater my goal is to avoid all other vessels at all cost. When I'm a
motorboater my goal is the same. When in my kayak...look out Momma!

Maybe the HP limit change will change some attitudes. I'd love to take my kayak or sailboat to both. The motor boat.. I think not.

Fish and boat safely.


----------



## deadfish (Apr 25, 2014)

I think that some of the problem between racing sailors and everybody else (just about) is that most people don't understand that sometimes it is necessary for them to go far off what appears to be their race course in order to make the fastest path to round the buoy, or "mark" because of the wind direction. A fisherman can easily stop right where the sailors need to be in order to make the fastest possible path, even though it seems like you shouldn't be in their way. 

The Hueston Woods Sailing Association can definitely hog the boat rigging area of the lot making it really hard just to get by them, and they often set their course completely across the lake so you just about have to cross it if you want to go down the lake. I have a hand powered boat, so I have right of way over even sailboats, but I've had to contact the club to remind them of that after a couple near collisions for no good reason. Same thing goes for sail or powerboats, when crossing another boat, just aim at their stern and you'll never have a problem.

If you hate being around sailboats, just don't go to Cowan and Acton between noon and 4:00 on Sundays. Any other time and you'll see very few sailboats (at least on Acton).


----------

